# 🔰 GT6000 front wheel bushings - What is the zerk for❓



## 65gtotrips (Sep 14, 2019)

*Hiya,
I have a Craftsman GT6000, which is just like many riding mowers with the 3/4” front spindles.
— My question is: What are the front rim zerks for, as the rims merely use bushings not bearings❓
— As seen in the attached photos, oth the outer and inner races are closed with the huge flat washers, and it appears to me that if I do grease the zerks, it won’t do anything.
— I usually just grease the spindle by hand, without using the zerks, because the rim rides on the spindle.
— Again, it doesn’t appear that the grease could even get out of the bushings…
— Is the zerk just there incase the bushings are replaced by bearings, or does the grease exit the inner washer face somehow❓
— Again, the rim rests on the fixed bushings and the bushings don’t spin freely, so I just don’t think that using the zerks will accomplish anything.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated 👍















*


----------



## 65gtotrips (Sep 14, 2019)

*Never mind, I figured it out…The zerk tap on the inner raceway of the rim was painted over and the threaded hole wasn’t visible. Just punched it through with a pick and voila❗
*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 65gtotrips, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Glad to hear you figured it out... bushings need grease too!!


----------

